# Sungei Buloh Mangrove, Singapore



## gadunka888 (Feb 25, 2010)

Monitor Lizard







Praying Mantis Model. If it was on sale i'd buy it   







Archerfish







Scenery







Beware of crocs! ( i didn't see any.)







Nephiilia spider


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 25, 2010)

Weird flower







Mudskipper







Mega ant







Enjoy!  B)


----------

